
Microsoft Closing Its Retail Stores Indefinitely - sharkweek
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/microsoft/microsoft-closing-its-retail-stores/
======
cpach
Dupe: [https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/26/21297400/microsoft-
retail...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/26/21297400/microsoft-retail-
stores-closing-cities-open)

